# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-25 в Монино

## Bambr

> И еще вопрос: МИГ-25Р, который стоит в Монино, это правда бывший Е-155Р-3?


Если Вы про тот который с бортовым 25 то по моему мнению это не 155Р-3, он был без пилонов. Это РБ.

А это Е-155Р-3.

Вложение 26919




> Эта картинка  у меня есть, спасибо. То, что на нем стоят пилоны, ни о чем не говорит-их могли поставить. Тем более, что узлы для их установки на крыле имелись, что видно из этой фотографии. О том, что это Е-155Р-3 я не сам придумал, а высмотрел где-то в Сети. Поэтому мне и интересно, не та ли это машина, которая летела на Параде 67-го года. Ведь там пролетели машины еще несерийные, опытные. По-моему, этот форум кто-то посещает из тех, кто вхож в Монино. Может, от этого человека что-то узнаем?
> P.S.Уверен, что это не РБ, а Р.
> P.P.S. Если модераторы сочтут нужным, то можно  затеять отдельную тему по 25-му.

----------


## Bambr

В книге Гордона нашел

"The Ye-155R-3 survived and is currently on display in the Soviet Air Force Museum in Monino near Moscow as 'Red 25'. Visitors who are familiar with the MiG-25 will immediately notice a curious discrepancy: the aircraft has both the camera ports characteristic of the reconnaissance version and *the missile pylons* of the interceptor! *The pylons were added erroneously after the aircraft was put on display*."

Был не прав признаю. Но, есть еще одна закавыка. На законцовке киля есть антенна на МиГе "25" красный в Монино она расположена на правом как на всех серийных, а на фото Е-155Р-3 "3155" эта антенна на левом.

В этой же книге нашел два интересных изображения



Есть какие-нибудь мысли?

----------


## FLOGGER

Две мысли есть. 
Первая: что это за книга Гордона?
Вторая: на Е-155Р-3 стояли другие кили. Когда ставили эти, тогда и появилась там антенна.
Для точного ответа на этот вопрос  (155Р-3 это или нет?) нужен сведущий человек. Тот, кто имеет доступ к документам Музея.
По ходу дела первая мысль отпала-книга нашлась у меня на полке.

----------


## APKAH

Миг-25 Е-155Р-3 №25 красный
Для расширения фронта испытаний на ГАЗе был выпущен третий экземпляр разведчика - Е-155Р3(бортовой №3155, выпуск - 31.12.1966).
   После принятия Отделом технического контроля авиазавода и заказчиком самолет был признан годным для летных испытаний с гарантийным ресурсом 250 летных часов в течение 2,5 лет. Первый полет на нем выполнил 30 марта 1967 года летчик-испытатель Л.И.Мининко, последний 8 июня 1973 года А.В.Федотов. Общий налет составил 197 часов.
23 августа 1973 года самолет передали учебной базе ВВИА имени Н.К.Жуковского, а в сентябре 1979 года, из нее в музей ВВС.
  И только в 1968 году на ГАЗе было развернуто серийное производство разведчиков, которым по приказу МАП было присвоено обозначение МиГ-25Р.
также в музее ВВС имеются:
Миг-25 Е-266 №04 красный
Миг-25рб №02 синий з/н Н020СА02 - разлагается в отстойнике

----------


## FLOGGER

Насколько я соображаю, то борт №04 нельзя назвать Е-266. Это МИГ-25ПД.
А, вот, второй борт, №02, может и быть и РБ, но хотелось бы это знать точно. Тут я могу и повторить свой вопрос: как отличить Р от РБ? Номер, приведенный Вами, может дать ответ-это Р или РБ?
P.S. Может, ситуацию прояснит уважаемый С-22, недавно вновь появившийся на форуме, или кто-то другой?

----------


## FLOGGER

Осмелюсь еще раз поднять вопрос, который не нашел ответа прежде: кто знает, что за МИГ-25(Р, РБ?) стоит в Кубинке? Очень интересная машина.

----------


## Bambr

В своих записях нашел, что с 020СА01 по 020СТ02 выпускали МиГ-25Р. К сожалению откуда это взялось вспомнить не могу.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот за это спасибо. Это уже информация.

----------


## Bambr

Вот еще. 

"Высокие летные характеристики и значительная грузоподъемность, позволили в 1970 году выпустить следующую модификацию разведчик-бомбардировщик МиГ-25РБ (изд. 02Б). Его прототипом стал доработанный *первый серийный МиГ-25Р борт 024 (зав. 020СА01)*, ржавеющий сейчас на аэродроме Коротич под Харьковом."

"Разведчик-бомбардировщик МиГ-25РБ (изделие 02Б) начал выпускаться с 1970 года с самолета с заводским № *020СТ03*." http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_01.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Bambr, большое спасибо.



> *первый серийный МиГ-25Р борт 024 (зав. 020СА01)*, ржавеющий сейчас на аэродроме Коротич под Харьковом."


А нет ли где-либо фото этого самолета на этом аэродроме? И какой б\н на нем?

----------


## C-22

> Bambr, большое спасибо.
> 
> А нет ли где-либо фото этого самолета на этом аэродроме? И какой б\н на нем?


Уже не ржавеет....  Был порезан.... Вот таким он был в начале 90-х....

----------


## FLOGGER

А таким в начале 70-х. Е-155Р-4, з\н 020СА01.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уже не ржавеет....  Был порезан.... Вот таким он был в начале 90-х....


А фото целого его нет?

----------


## Bambr

С-22, Вы владеете информацией какому из МиГ-25Р(Б) в Монино принадлежит з/н 020СА02 025 или 02? Разные источники в Инете дают разные данные?

----------


## FLOGGER

Выше было указано, что РБ пошли с 020СТ03. Стало быть МИГ-25 с б\н 25-это Р, т.к. его б\н, как Вы сами указали 020СА02. Серия СТ, по логике, должна была пойти позже. Меняя буквы на цифры, мы получим: РБ с 0200603, а б\н 25- 0200102, т.е. "Р".

----------


## APKAH

Многие Миг-25р впоследствии были модернизированны до уровня Миг-25рб.
 В марте 1971 в Египет прибыли 2 МиГ-25р(№40 020СЕ01 и №41 020СЕ04) и 2 МиГ-25рб (020СЛ02 и 020СТ01).

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто может  определить: вот этот, на картинке, это 25Р или РБ? Я думаю, это Р.

----------


## FLOGGER

Немного нарушу академический тон. Вот тут:http://vision.rambler.ru/users/k_ww/1/1/ не очень плохое видео полетов МИГ-25ПД из Хотилово, 89 год. Качество, конечно, хреновенькое особенно в полноэкранном режиме, но посмотреть стоит. Где-то с 5-ой минуты полет пары в очень плотном строю, даже не думал, что они так плотно ходили, ну, и, вообще...

----------


## Migarius

> также в музее ВВС имеются:
> Миг-25рб №02 синий з/н Н020СА02 - разлагается в отстойнике


У борта №02 синий, что в отстойнике, заводской номер 020СЛ02

----------


## Migarius

> Многие Миг-25р впоследствии были модернизированы до уровня Миг-25рб.
>  В марте 1971 в Египет прибыли 2 МиГ-25р(№40 020СЕ01 и №41 020СЕ04) и 2 МиГ-25рб (020СЛ02 и 020СТ01).


Если это действительно так, то в отстойнике в Монино один из двух МиГ-25РБ (№020СЛ02) действовавших в Египте. Жаль, что поистине историческую машину отдали на откуп охотникам за цветметом.

----------


## FLOGGER

Очень здорово, что Вы нашли з\н. А в каком месте он находится?

----------


## Migarius

> Очень здорово, что Вы нашли з\н. А в каком месте он находится?


З/н нанесён на отсеке фотооборудования . На фото з/н подчеркнул красным.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо большое. А давно Вы были в Монино?

----------


## Migarius

> Спасибо большое. А давно Вы были в Монино?


Самолёт 020СЛ02 запечатлён на фото по состоянию на 16 ноября 2010 г.

----------


## FLOGGER

Свежак. А как там у них вообще с "доступом к телу"?

----------


## Migarius

> Свежак. А как там у них вообще с "доступом к телу"?


"Доступ к телу" по расписанию и по билетам :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Это я знал и раньше, за исключением того, что раньше по сб они  работали до 15.00. Я имел в виду, как сейчас подойти к самолету близко? Пускают  свободно или нет? Я слышал, что нет. Обнесли, говорят все заборчиками, и за них не пускают. Это правда?

----------


## Migarius

> Как сейчас подойти к самолету близко? Пускают  свободно или нет? Я слышал, что нет. Обнесли, говорят все заборчиками, и за них не пускают. Это правда?


Заборчика слава богу нет, но где верёвочка, а где цепочка натянуты и за них стараются посетителей не пускать. А то всё наровят что-нибудь открутить, отломать, разбить ... и т.д. и т.п. Но в принципе думаю договориться о детальной фотосъёмке можно. Главное, чтобы техника при этом не пострадала. :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Ваше уточнение обнадеживает.

----------


## Кара

> Миг-25 Е-155Р-3 №25 красный
> Для расширения фронта испытаний на ГАЗе был выпущен третий экземпляр разведчика - Е-155Р3(бортовой №3155, выпуск - 31.12.1966).


Имею информацию, что его з/н 02-601 и он выпущен ММЗ "Зенит"

----------


## FLOGGER

А откуда такая информация?

----------


## Кара

От Сергея Мороза, если Вам что-то говорит это имя

----------


## MiG-25ua

> Вот еще. 
> 
> "Высокие летные характеристики и значительная грузоподъемность, позволили в 1970 году выпустить следующую модификацию разведчик-бомбардировщик МиГ-25РБ (изд. 02Б). Его прототипом стал доработанный *первый серийный МиГ-25Р борт 024 (зав. 020СА01)*, ржавеющий сейчас на аэродроме Коротич под Харьковом."


я живу в Харькове и на Коротиче я часто бываю так я как летаю  
лет 8-10 назад ночью 2 шт МиГ-25 били подпалины не известными людьми и они сгорели, очень жалко мигов(((
на следующий день приехали и их порезали на метал...

----------


## Fencer

> я живу в Харькове и на Коротиче я часто бываю так я как летаю  
> лет 8-10 назад ночью 2 шт МиГ-25 били подпалины не известными людьми и они сгорели, очень жалко мигов(((
> на следующий день приехали и их порезали на метал...


А известны их бортовые номера?Истребители-перехватчики или разведчики-бомбардировщики?

----------


## MiG-25ua

По номерам по питаюсь узнать...

----------


## Lynx

Заводской 020СА*02*, серийный 0102, переделан из Е-155Р-*3*, 25 красный в Монино, бывший 3155 красный
Заводской 020СА*01*, серийный 0101, переделан из Е-155Р-*4*, 024 красный.
А как такое может быть, что у них заводские номера наоборот были? Заводские были присвоены после переделки и первым переделали Е-155Р-4?

----------


## Migarius

> Заводской 020СА*02*, серийный 0102, переделан из Е-155Р-*3*, 25 красный в Монино, бывший 3155 красный
> Заводской 020СА*01*, серийный 0101, переделан из Е-155Р-*4*, 024 красный.
> А как такое может быть, что у них заводские номера наоборот были? Заводские были присвоены после переделки и первым переделали Е-155Р-4?


Никто ничего не переделывал :Smile: 
И Е-155Р-3 и Е-155Р-4 изготавливал горьковский авиазавод №21, поэтому они изначально имели серийные номера. Номер Е-155Р-4 Вы указали правильно, а вот у Е-155Р-3 он был 020СС01 (00-01).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Заводской 020СА*02*, серийный 0102, переделан из Е-155Р-*3*, 25 красный в Монино, бывший 3155 красный


Все же не дает мне покоя эта тема. Стало быть этот МИГ-25Р, б\н 25, не может быть бывшим Е-155Р-3, т. к. у того з\н, как указал Migarius, з\н был 020СС01. А кто-нибудь знает действительный з\н этого МИГ-25Р  в Монино?

----------


## lindr

> Все же не дает мне покоя эта тема. Стало быть этот МИГ-25Р, б\н 25, не может быть бывшим Е-155Р-3, т. к. у того з\н, как указал Migarius, з\н был 020СС01. А кто-нибудь знает действительный з\н этого МИГ-25Р в Монино?


Машина Е-155Р-5 020СА02 (02-0102) была потеряна в аварии 31.08.68.

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr* , спасибо большое! Значит, сообщение *Lynx* точно не соответствует действительности. По крайней мере в первой фразе.
Так какая же машина стоит в Монино?

----------


## RA3DCS

Железку с МиГ-25 запихнули в МиГ-21.

----------


## lindr

> Железку с МиГ-25 запихнули в МиГ-21.



И такой был:

020СЛ02	Р	№21	04	02	12.69	СССР	41	63-й ОАО Монино бн 02, изм в кабине

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, а я что-то не соображу, что это за место на 21-м? А "железка" да, с 25-го. При чем черт. номер детали начинается с 84, это "П". Одинаковые детали были и там, и там.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И такой был:
> 
> 020СЛ02	Р	№21	04	02	12.69	СССР	41	63-й ОАО Монино бн 02, изм в кабине


Ну да, он в Монино и стоит. Фото было выше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, а я что-то не соображу, что это за место на 21-м? .


Валера, это ниша переднего шасси. Гидроцилиндр управления конусом. Самолет МиГ-21БИС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-то может подтвердить или опровергнуть, что этот самолет с б\н 83 - это раньше был Е-155П-5?

----------


## Migarius

> Кто-то может подтвердить или опровергнуть, что этот самолет с б\н 83 - это раньше был Е-155П-5?


Это МиГ-25П-9 с серийным номером 840СМ02. У МиГ-25П-5 - 840СС03.

----------


## lindr

> Это МиГ-25П-9 с серийным номером 840СМ02


Хм.. а 840СА03 как же? По книге ЛИС ГАЗа часть вторая указывается, что 84-01-03 это П9.

----------


## FLOGGER

Про П-5  - это не я придумал. Взято с сайта vfk1.narod.ru. К сожалению, прямую ссылку дать не могу - с ней не проходит сообщение почему-то. А вообще сайт интересный был. Жаль, умер уже давно (в смысле сайт).

----------


## APKAH

> Про П-5  - это не я придумал. Взято с сайта vfk1.narod.ru. К сожалению, прямую ссылку дать не могу - с ней не проходит сообщение почему-то. А вообще сайт интересный был. Жаль, умер уже давно (в смысле сайт).


Информация на сайте действительно уникальна, о чём неоднократно общался с автором. Ссылка на тот самый "Е-155П-5" как и сайт полуактивные, об этом автор ранее писал следующее:



> ...Причем за это время сайт переехал вместе с разделом с Яндекса на новое место. Моего мнения никто не спрашивал при этом. При переезде нарушилось форматирование некоторых страниц, что затруднило возможность их просмотра. Кроме того, пропала часть материала, поэтому и не открываются фото большего размера самолетов.


Как автор выйдет на связь спрошу и об этой машине.

----------


## Migarius

> Хм.. а 840СА03 как же?


А это уже как Вы пожелаете. Каждый волен поступать с имеющейся информацией как считает нужным.




> По книге ЛИС ГАЗа часть вторая указывается, что 84-01-03 это П9.


Там не только это указывается, на стр. 68 читаем:
"*Первые серийные самолеты:*
*1967 год:*
П7 - 840101, П8 - 840102, П9 - 840103 - эталонном является самолет П6.
*1968 год:* - П10 -840104 и П11 - 840201".
Однако далее по тексту (стр. 70) упоминается только машина 840101, т.е. П-7, а об остальных из указанного списка, как ни странно, я не нашёл ни слова (может просто плохо искал).

Если не полениться и порыться в документах, что хранятся в РГАЭ, то можно без особого труда найти нужную информацию, например:
"- на самолете № 840201 (П-8) завершены испытания по замеру температур агрегатов двигателя Р15Б-300 и по определению аэродинамических поправок ПВД. Выполнено 40 полетов. Выданы рекомендации для корректировки технической документации."
И так по всем машинам, которые участвовали в испытаниях. Хотя, впрочем, всё это к теме МиГ-25 в Монино не имеет никакого отношения. :Smile: 

Для справки: МиГ-25П-5 был передан 10 августа 1970 года в военно-техническое училище войск ПВО страны в г. Даугавпилс.

----------


## lindr

Интересно, то есть Вы хотите сказать П8- 0201 П9- 0202

А как же 10 и 11? 

С серии 03 уже 0301 и 0302 ушли на ГИ в в\ч 18374.

----------


## APKAH

> Для справки: МиГ-25П-5 был передан 10 августа 1970 года в военно-техническое училище войск ПВО страны в г. Даугавпилс.


Для уточнения - этот борт имел б/н №05, верно? Так как в Даугавпилсском ВВАИУ было несколько Миг-25: №04 (з/н неизвестен), №08 (з/н неизвестен), №31 (остов находился на свалке, Беленковский, к концу 80-х растащен на сувениры) и вероятно №05 (з/н 840СС03, Е-155П-5). Один из них по воспоминаниям ветеранов был Миг-25ПДС с "Сапфир-25", подозреваю что это мог быть №08...Возможно вы укажете точнее о б/н 08 и б/н 04?

----------


## FLOGGER

> П8 - 840102,


Вот тут я уже не понял:



> "- на самолете № 840201 (П-8)


Это как понимать?

----------


## FLOGGER

> По книге ЛИС ГАЗа часть вторая


*lindr*, а ее можно откуда-нибудь качнуть? И как она называется? По 63-й год у меня есть, а второй части нет.

----------


## lindr

RA3DCS хозяин копии.

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет ли у кого фотографии МИГ-25Р №25, что в Монино стоит, сверху?  Или сбоку-сверху. Интересует именно этот самолет. Может, кто-то знает, где можно глянуть (ссылка или что-то еще), может, у кого-то есть? Может, где-то лежат, да я не знаю? Очень нужно.

----------


## Avia M

> Нет ли у кого фотографии МИГ-25Р №25, что в Монино стоит, сверху?  Или сбоку-сверху. Интересует именно этот самолет. Может, кто-то знает, где можно глянуть (ссылка или что-то еще), может, у кого-то есть? Может, где-то лежат, да я не знаю? Очень нужно.


Не близко...

----------


## FLOGGER

Большое спасибо! Этих у меня не было. В общем-то, я увидел то, что меня интересовало, но все же: а покрупнее нет?

----------


## Avia M

> Большое спасибо! Этих у меня не было. В общем-то, я увидел то, что меня интересовало, но все же: а покрупнее нет?


Нашёл в Сети. Крупнее увы...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну ладно, спасибо еще раз.

----------


## FLOGGER

Еще вопрос. Знает ли кто-нибудь, встречалось ли где в описаниях - менялась ли на МИГ-25 площадь стабилизатора? Т. е., было ли такое, что изначально площадь была меньше, а потом стала больше, или наоборот? Вопрос возник потому, что наложение картинок из двух источников показало совпадение размаха стаб-ра, но разную ширину. Что для меня явилось неожиданностью.

----------


## Fishbed21

Возвращаясь к первоначальному вопросу о Е-155Р-3. На монинском МиГ-25 с б/н 25 никаких надписей с заводским номером к сожалению не сохранилось - ниши шасси уже в музее были зашиты листовым металлом, а внешние поверхности неоднократно перекрашивались, так что никаких надписей на них не сохранилось. Однако есть косвенный признак, по которому этот самолет определяется как очень сильно доработанный, но тем не менее Е-155Р-3 - это крепления ПГО на передней части воздухозаборников. На оригинальных фото Е-155Р-1 и Р-3 эти крепления присутствуют. На музейном МиГ-25 крепления демонтированы, но отчетливо видны заделанные места их установки (фото из обзора И. Колоколова - https://igor113.livejournal.com/1149924.html). При этом на следующем Е-155Р-4 (эталон для серии) установка ПГО уже не предусматривалась, что хорошо видно по приведенной выше фотографии его разделки.

----------


## Rutunda

Не в тему, но серийник на МиГ-25РБС в Тарту. N02050740

----------


## Avia M

> Не в тему, но серийник на МиГ-25РБС в Тарту. N02050740


В тему. 




> 02050740	РБС	№21	??.04.78	СССР	26	931-й ОГвРАП потерян 1979


Реестр МиГ-25

----------


## FLOGGER

В каком смысле "потерян"? Почему он тогда в Тарту? И еще мне кажется, что это больше РБШ, чем РБС. Об этом говорят некоторые изменения конструкции.
P.S. В реестре первая и вторая строчка второго абзаца: это именно Е-133Р-3 и Е-133Р-4, а не Е-155?

----------

